# USB keyboard not working...



## Blackbird (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

again a stupid problem: My new USB keyboard doesn't work. I'm using the generic 8.0 kernel.
Before FreeBSD boots, the USB keyboard works just fine, e.g. in boot menu or in BIOS. Legacy USB keyboard is enabled.
My working keyboard at now is my old AT keyboard, both are connected. In console:

```
# ls /dev
acd0		ctty		log		ttyv2		ugen1.1
acpi		dcons		mdctl		ttyv3		ugen1.2
ad4		devctl		mem		ttyv4		ugen2.1
ad4s1		devstat		nfslock		ttyv5		ugen2.2
ad4s2		dgdb		ntfs		ttyv6		ugen3.1
ad4s3		dri		null		ttyv7		ugen4.1
ad4s3a		fd		pci		ttyv8		ugen5.1
ad4s3b		fido		ptmx		ttyv9		ugen6.1
ad6		geom.ctl	pts		ttyva		ums0
ata		io		random		ttyvb		urandom
[color="Red"]atkbd0[/color]		[color="Red"]kbd0[/color]		stderr		ttyvc		usb
audit		[color="Red"]kbd1[/color]		stdin		ttyvd		usbctl
bpf		kbdmux0		stdout		ttyve		xpt0
bpf0		klog		sysmouse	ttyvf		zero
console		kmem		ttyv0		ufsid
consolectl	label		ttyv1		ugen0.1
```


```
# kbdcontrol -i
kbd1:
     kbdmux0, type:AT 101/102 (2)
```
That doesn't fit to what is said in the FreeBSD's FAQ, which says kbd1 would be the USB one.

Additionally, it says I shold type some commands "as a part of system initialization", but I don't know how to do that. :\

Please, could you help me?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2010)

I dimly recall seeing that quite a while back with older versions of FreeBSD (6.x and 7.x).  Legacy USB Support had to be disabled in the BIOS, or the USB keyboard would not be seen.  FreeBSD 8.x never had that problem.


----------



## aragon (Aug 22, 2010)

With kbdmux(4) loaded it becomes your keyboard, and it multiplexes many other keyboards connected to your system.

I don't know why your USB keyboard isn't working.  What appears in /var/log/messages when you detach and reattach it?


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a similar issue with a usb mouse.  If it's plugged in before boot the keyboard doesn't work after boot but does during.  If the mouse is plugged in after boot both keyboard and mouse work.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 23, 2010)

A slight chance if someone with problems
(usb) that new drivers (.ko) in v8 are
missing (Release Notes?) for usb, that one
has not added into a custom kernel that one
had in v7...


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 23, 2010)

Ehm well, seems that I made a mistake somewhere...
Just upgraded to 8.1-Release, and it works. :beergrin


----------

